# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Common problems of Eheim Pro II 2028 Canister filter

## puffer07

check your impeller, 2028 has this common problem of faulty impeller.

----------


## benny

Gary,

Care to elaborate more on the problem of faulty impeller for the Eheim Pro II 2028? Haven't heard much about this?

Cheers,

----------


## puffer07

Heard from sources that there is batch of 2028 impellers that gave way easily, it happen to me twice within a year, especially everytime you clean yr filter. take a closer look at the impeller and you will realise the quality is different compare to other eheim model impeller.

----------


## benny

Interesting. 

I've split this out for further discussion as there are quite a lot of Eheim users in our forum.

Personally, I haven't encountered this problem with either the Pro II 2026 or 2028. I do know that the Eheim Pro II 2026 also uses the same impeller. And if I recall correctly, the Pro 2226/2228 also uses the same part too.

Does anyone else have problems with the impeller as described by Gary?

Cheers,

----------


## StanChung

I have two Eheim 2028 Pro II been in service for 3 and 2 years without impeller problem.
Only 2 broken plastic clip and one leaky o-ring, otherwise fantastic product.

I have two Ecco 2236 that had two and one impeller replacements after about a year in service. IMHO it doesn't like to be primed-cannot handle the pressure. Makes a horrible clacking sound and then not long after, filter becomes noisy. Check inside and it's a broken impeller.

----------


## atlantis

In my case, the impeller's white plastic separated from the magnet - about a year into use.

----------


## eddyq

For me I would rather buy a cheaper brand. So when the motor or impeller gets worn out, noisy or slow-down I just go and get new one. Everything is new, pipes,tubes,forms etc there no need to wash dirty stuff.

But I did persuaded a friend (who has money) to get a Eheim 2028 pro II. 1 year passed still working fine.

----------


## charlessito

have a 2226 working for 3 years no problem

----------


## vinz

Two 2231, two 2222, one 2224, one 2250, one 2280, 1 liberty and another internal filter... all no issues.

Some have been in continuous usage for almost 5 years. The 2280 for more then a year. The rest around 2 to 3 years.

----------


## brianclaw

No impeller issues with my 2026, it's been running since 2001.

----------


## itsme6207

I have TWO noisy 2028's... BRAND NEW... 

I thought it was the impeller, but I replaced it with another and the noise is still there. BUT... the 2nd impeller could be bad too. What is the bottom of the impeller suppose to look like? Both impellers look a little imperfect to me, because they have bits of plastic on the magnet. 

I have noticed that if I press the primer down just a tad the noise goes away. I was comtemplating duck taping that sucker down, but I shouldn't have to do this on such an expensive filter. I've also noticed that the noise gets louder if I decrease the flow. Could this noise be caused by anything else??? 

I have a 2224 and she runs silent, so I know these things run more quietly than what I've got now. 

Here's another thought... my electricity... I bought a 110 volt version, but I live in Germany where they have 220 volt electricity here. I have dual voltage in my apt. AND I've also tried running it with a converter, but either way it's still noisy. I didn't buy the 220 volt version because I'll be leaving here in a year and will want to use it in the states. Do you think this difference in electricity could have anything to do with it???

----------


## tawauboy

have you tried bringing it back to the dealer to have your 2028 checked?
what kind of noise is heard? buzzing or ???

----------


## itsme6207

I can't bring it back to the dealer I bought it from, because I bought it online. They don't sell 110 versions here in Germany. I have two of these, because the 1st one arrived with a broken canister and the company was kind enough to let me keep it for spare parts and shipped me a whole new other one the next day. Well, now I've gotten the 2nd filter and have tried both impellers and both tops, basically every combination of the two I can think of and they are BOTH noisy. By noisy I mean a loud buzzing sound; kinda like the impeller is bouncing around in there. If it isn't the impeller what the heck could it be??? There isn't anything else in there that could cause the noise is there? 
What are the odds that I got two filters with two bad impellers??? So, yes, I'm going to contact Eheim locally and see what can be done. It's just a major pain in the butt and very frustrating. The good news is that I got two filters for the price of one, but what good are they if they are so noisy they drive me nuts?  :Confused:

----------


## StanChung

That's weird. Does it sound like air bubbles being chopped? If it is shake the whole canister when it's switched on and properly connected. Once all the bubbles are out the canister should be silent. [I have two proII's and one leaks!]

----------


## itsme6207

Nope, it isn't air bubbles either! I also have a 2224 and two old 2213's. I know the deal and most of the tricks of the trade, so this is really frustrating the heck out of me! I just got finished writing Eheim an email about it. The only other thing I can think of doing is getting a whole other replacement top, but what are the chances that BOTH of the tops I got with these filters are faulty??? That's why I'm wondering if just maybe for some freakish reason running the filter power through a transformer makes it noisy. That doesn't make sense to me, but I just can't think of anything else. I may have no other choice but to get this filter in the 220 volt version to see if it works better. Then, I'm just going to have to sell it in a year when I leave here.

----------


## benny

Hi itsme6207,

Do keep us updated.

I have previously written to Eheim Germany and found them to be very helpful. And since you are located in Germany, it should be even easier.

Cheers,

----------


## Star-flog

I've 2 units 2028, 4 units 2026, all working well for few years except 1 unit 2026 creates a bit noise but still working alright.  :Laughing:

----------


## itsme6207

Eheim is sending me a new impeller. It should be here today. I'm just nervous that it isn't the impeller now. I sent a 2nd email to Eheim explaining how two impellers haven't stopped the noise and asked them some other questions and I have not heard back from them about that email. I'll wait until I get this new impeller and go from there. 

Worst case scenario is that I just take it into an aquarium store around here and have them activate the warranty on it for me, OR... I return the dang thing to the store I bought it from online and buy something else. 

I'll keep you posted.

----------


## itsme6207

Hey Star-flog -
When you go to slow down the flow rate of your 2028 by pushing that middle piece backwards, does your filter then rattle quite a bit, or is it still silent?
I got my new impeller from Eheim today and it worked... for about 3 hours! When I 1st installed it and heard very little noise I was so relieved and happy that I wrote Eheim and thanked them. Well, after a few hours I'm back to the drawing board because the rattle is back, although it isn't as loud as it was before. But, it is obnoxiously loud when I slow down the flow rate. 
I just wrote Eheim another email stating my problem, so we'll see what they say next, if anything. I'm beyond frustrated at this moment.

----------


## anzio

> In my case, the impeller's white plastic separated from the magnet - about a year into use.


I have a the same problem. Brought it to LFS (C32 :Cool:  and was advised that I just need to glue it back. Seems like a common problem.

I just glued it back with plumber's glue and its running well again.

----------


## atlantis

> I have a the same problem. Brought it to LFS (C32 and was advised that I just need to glue it back. Seems like a common problem.
> 
> I just glued it back with plumber's glue and its running well again.




I have this problem too!

----------


## AnA

I also have noise producing from the filter after my last cleaning. From previous experience, the filter should be super silent during operation. 

As for the white plastic, it is intact. So should not be the issue. 

If the impeller is perfectly ok visually...No sign of wear or damage. How to know if we need to change it? 
Maybe this impeller needs balancing over time?  :Grin: 

Now, I am not sure should I replace the impeller. It is quite costly and what if it is not the impeller problem?

How about the ceramic shaft for the impeller, when do we really need to change it? For mine, there is no sign of wear or damage. 

Anyway, what is the best way to test the impeller whether it is in perfect condition? Anyone could advise? Thanks.

----------


## o2bubble

Luckily, my 2028 is working fine and quite silent so far for past 4 months (cleaned twice and adjust the flow rate a few time with no problem)... sad to hear about the case with other bros.. guess I'm lucky!

----------


## AnA

For your filter, since it is only 4 mths old... it should work fine and silent. 

In general, I think such parts are subjected to wear and tear and thus need to replace over time. 




> Luckily, my 2028 is working fine and quite silent so far for past 4 months (cleaned twice and adjust the flow rate a few time with no problem)... sad to hear about the case with other bros.. guess I'm lucky!

----------


## Naquatics

I seem to have a flow rate issue. No noises. Bought if from LFS about a month ago. The indicator for the flow rate is at halfway thus I reckon it means that instead of 1050l/h its probably only doing about 500l/h. I removed all the filter media and still have the same problem so nothing to do with the media. Its either the empeller or the coil .. I think. Will get in touch with Eheim soon to find out more. But does anyone here face the same problem?

----------


## aquarius

Hi Naquatics, please do update on what's the problem once eheim get back to you. Thanks.

----------


## cheetf

> In my case, the impeller's white plastic separated from the magnet - about a year into use.


Same problem for my 2026 too.

----------


## aquarius

> Same problem for my 2026 too.


My atman's white colour part of the impeller also came off after a short period of usage. Didn't expect that eheim's impeller to be just as crappy based on the feedback here.  :Shocked:

----------


## Naquatics

The flow rate is now down to 25&#37;. I am getting a bit annoyed. Don't expect this from Eheim! Just *** luck I reckon. I'll bring it toYi Hu tomorrow. Cheeze!

----------


## Naquatics

This shows the flow rate at 25&#37; although the lever is set to max.

I sent the unit to day to Yi Hu and was serviced by the guys. One of the guy was not friendly at all. I was made to wait some 45 mins before they got back to me. Anyway, end of it, they tested with a new set(just the top part) and the result was the same. Imagine, new out of the box and the flow rate gauge shows the same at between 25%-35%. So I have nothing to say but accept that they are all the same. But this bring another issue. Why bother having the gauge if it means nothing? Does it really show the actual flow rate? Or just for show? I am a bit annoyed as the bloody thing cost some $300 bucks and with this result. I wonder if they are done in a country with low QC. What has Eheim become? I wish this was in the US where we can just return if we are unhappy!

Eheim has yet to respond. So lets see what they say. If they do not respond soon, I would not look good on them. And their brand will be questionable especially when its over-priced for just plastics and magnets!

----------


## samuelgoh

is the 2026 as problematic as well ?
I am getting one 2nd-hand from a seller at arofanatics.... 

I personally am using a 2217 and rena xp3, and are very satisfied with them , but seeing this thread makes me think twice about committing to the 2026...

any comments guys ?

----------


## Naquatics

> is the 2026 as problematic as well ?
> I am getting one 2nd-hand from a seller at arofanatics.... 
> 
> I personally am using a 2217 and rena xp3, and are very satisfied with them , but seeing this thread makes me think twice about committing to the 2026...
> 
> any comments guys ?



I hope I am not screwing your transaction. The seller will probably kill me! Not sure about the 2026 but I think Eheim must address the issue of the flow rate indicator.

Any other users of 2026/2028 facing the same problems? Or am I just the one with the *** luck!

----------


## valice

> This shows the flow rate at 25% although the lever is set to max.
> 
> I sent the unit to day to Yi Hu and was serviced by the guys. One of the guy was not friendly at all. I was made to wait some 45 mins before they got back to me. Anyway, end of it, they tested with a new set(just the top part) and the result was the same. Imagine, new out of the box and the flow rate gauge shows the same at between 25%-35%. So I have nothing to say but accept that they are all the same. But this bring another issue. Why bother having the gauge if it means nothing? Does it really show the actual flow rate? Or just for show? I am a bit annoyed as the bloody thing cost some $300 bucks and with this result. I wonder if they are done in a country with low QC. What has Eheim become? I wish this was in the US where we can just return if we are unhappy!
> 
> Eheim has yet to respond. So lets see what they say. If they do not respond soon, I would not look good on them. And their brand will be questionable especially when its over-priced for just plastics and magnets!


From your picture, seems like they change the "indicator". The ones I have was this white ball like thing, rather than the red object shown in your picture.

Let's see what's the reply from Eheim.

----------


## samuelgoh

> I hope I am not screwing your transaction. The seller will probably kill me! Not sure about the 2026 but I think Eheim must address the issue of the flow rate indicator.
> 
> Any other users of 2026/2028 facing the same problems? Or am I just the one with the *** luck!


hmmm ok, the problem with the flow rate indicator.
but is the actual flow rate ok ? because i don't really care about the indicator anyway, the actual flow rate matters more

----------


## Naquatics

> hmmm ok, the problem with the flow rate indicator.
> but is the actual flow rate ok ? because i don't really care about the indicator anyway, the actual flow rate matters more


I guess if the flow rate is ok then its fine. I have yet to test the flow rate. I might do it when I have time. As for me, if I pay some 300 bucks for this filter, I would expect these small things to work. Otherwise don't have it in the firt place. I guess I am just particular.

----------


## aquarius

You are not being fussy/particular since you paid good money for a filter considered by many of us to be the No1 brand in cannister filter. If it's a china brand than it's a different story since you'll be paying for what you get and you're right that the flowrate indicator shouldn't mean nothing since it's there to help you know when to do your maintenance otherwise might as well go get the Pro 222x series which is cheaper.

Since like what valice has highlighted that the old indicator has a white ball in it than it'll be good that people who has the new and old type indicator comment on this. Maybe that batch which Yi Hu has is defective since the new ones which were tested also has the same problem.

----------


## samuelgoh

can i presume that the only problem with the 202Xs is that the indicator is faulty ? and that the flowrate itself is ok ?

----------


## Naquatics

> can i presume that the only problem with the 202Xs is that the indicator is faulty ? and that the flowrate itself is ok ?


samuelgoh, I am currently in correspondence with Deric Ong, EHEIM Asia Pacific Pte Ltd. I'll ask him on this issue and get back to you.

----------


## hc rotala

Incompetent product design, presume that the ball type flow indicator might end up as something as a flow obstacle, because it place after the pumps propeller that the pump need some extra flowing force to pushing it (so shown the flow output), but will eventually slow down the entire flow turn-over rate. Further more this design will narrowed the actual water-flow-line (where minimize the gap that allow the water to pass thru).

Beside that the pumps pressure head is considerably poor (0nly 2.0 meter high). No wonder the Eheim Pro 3e now use electronic type instead of physical ball type.

----------


## Naquatics

I called Deric from Eheim Asia Pac and he will be testing the Pro II 2028 for 2 weeks before letting me know. I guess its only fair to let him test it and see the result. I hope its a batch issue for otherwise Eheim's reputation may be tarnished. Anyway I am hoping for the best .... that a trusted brand does not fail us

----------


## aquarius

Hate to say this but eheim's excellent quality reputation is already somewhat tarnished. Though i'm still a fan and supporter of eheim, my confidance level for their products has dropped after reading reports of faulty impellor, flowrate indicator issues to "problem" with the primer.

By the way can anybody verify if some of eheim's spares or even some of the filter models are now made in china??

----------


## benny

Eheim, as with many other manufacturer, (aquatic or otherwise), have products/parts made in China. I believe the entire Classic range is made in China now. A good clue will be to look for the "made in Germany" text, if it's not there...you know it's not from Germany. However, Made in China does not necessarily equate to a reduction in quality.

Sometimes, user ignorance is the cause of a lot of equipment failure. How many hobbyists really borther to read the manual and understand the limitations of the equipment? How many users actually abide by the recommendations?

However, since production has shifted from expensive production bases, it's a pity that the cost savings don't flow downwards to the consumers. Especially in terms of spare parts.

Cheers,

----------


## Naquatics

Even it says Made in Germany, it does not mean all parts are made in Germany. It could mean assembled in Germany. Anyway, its my safe assumption .. i reckon

----------


## kensk

I had problems with my 2028 too. After working for 3 years, the plastic part of the impeller came off from the magnet. Cost me lots of money to replace 
(about the cost of a new China-made cannister).
Well I guess that is the last eheim I will buy.

----------


## alvin

i just broght my eheim 2028 two month ago ,if i know got this problem i'll reconsider.

----------


## Naquatics

> i just broght my eheim 2028 two month ago ,if i know got this problem i'll reconsider.


Whats your reading on the flow indicator? Is it the same as mine .. at 25-35%?

----------


## alvin

> Whats your reading on the flow indicator? Is it the same as mine .. at 25-35%?


my flow indicator.

----------


## StanChung

I would not say anything blanketing bad about Eheim. Mine have served me well and longer than any other filter I have had although I've had some issues with them, these were solved.

I would say I would have liked if the flow rate thing work as it should but mine is already very brown. LOL.
From the output, it seems to be fine even with fine media but IMO needs to be serviced every 2 months due to clogging from fine particles and mulm. This is contrary to advice given by Eheim that say 6 months to a year. Perhaps my tank is more densely populated? I dare say evidence of BBA is more apparent once it's clogged. The heart of the tank is at the filter.

My favourite Eheim is the 2217. Very fuss free. Of course if I could afford the 3e that would rank very highly too. :wink:

----------


## hc rotala

It might be due to the incompetence of the product designed and engineering itself, not because of made in China. Theres still no any physical evidence that make us thinks the Eheim are produced in China. I remember that the obsolete model of Eheim 2017 which replaced by the 2217 is mainly because of the 2017s primary moving part: - the impeller magnet is build into two segments thus tend to tear 0ff (I been using both model before & I have changed 3 impellers on the 2017 but none ever on the 2217). 

Now look into the white plastic on the 2028 impellers sharp bearing, imaging that this is a significant moving part in the filters pump, its round the clock spin with constant friction & tension, so why it shouldnt be build in Polypropylene instead of normal material. Eheim always highlight their superb quality on Ceramic sharp, but ignore to other tiny little things that may affect the overall quality and durability.  :Idea:

----------


## Naquatics

Alvin, I see your indicator showing in the red zone but is the flow ok? If so, I think its better to remove the indicator totally as if it goes any further down, I think the red plastic indicator will impede the flow further.

hc_rotala, I agree with you on probably design fault and not made in China. But it looks like it could probably be the spring fault as the tension of the springs stiffen, it affects the compression thus not able to show actual reading. Perhaps spring material specified was not adhered to but the manufacturers?  :Smile:

----------


## salexjared

Just got 2 2026.

When I first start it up, the indicator was working fine.
it is at the top 2nd line. 

But the pump flow dropped (as seen by the indictor) in about 3 weeks and when I opened it up, the fine wool has clogged with mulm. Replaced it and it is doing fine again up till now (another 3 weeks already).

For my 2nd one (setup on another tank), so far no issue.

For my 2217 (also go 2), no indicator light. From the flow it seems to be doing just fine (may be also drop in flow rate but since no idnicator, cannot tell). So since cannot tell, I am still happy with the flow rate.

----------


## Naquatics

Hi Alex

You got a reading at 50&#37; when you first powered it up? This is my point, should it not be at 100%. Otherwise you'll never get the right reading = might as well *don't* have the indicator .. less irritation and expectation ..  :Smile:

----------


## salexjared

It is running at 75% point. It is a starting reference. So when it starts dropping it is an indication that the flow rate is dropping.

Anyway, that is how I use it.

----------


## Naquatics

ah .. ok. So it was never at 100&#37; 

I am keen to test the flow rate, ie, trying filling up a container via Eheim form the tank and see how fast it fills up. If following the actual flow for 2028, its suppose to be 1050l/hr. So if I fill a 10l container it should take no longer than 6 mins

----------


## alvin

> Alvin, I see your indicator showing in the red zone but is the flow ok? If so, I think its better to remove the indicator totally as if it goes any further down, I think the red plastic indicator will impede the flow further.
> 
> hc_rotala, I agree with you on probably design fault and not made in China. But it looks like it could probably be the spring fault as the tension of the springs stiffen, it affects the compression thus not able to show actual reading. Perhaps spring material specified was not adhered to but the manufacturers?


At first it was same like your 25% - 35% but after i add on a coralife 3x uv light it become like that.

----------


## Naquatics

alvin, did you test bypassing the 3x uv lights? Mine is running 25&#37;-35% even without media.

----------


## alvin

> alvin, did you test bypassing the 3x uv lights? Mine is running 25%-35% even without media.


yes, but with the media is around 25%-35% .dare not try to take out the media because the first time i hook up ,i got a lot of air inside .

----------


## StanChung

I think the quality of the filter is not about 100&#37; output in this case. I would like to say that you guys should not get so hung up about the meter.

The water flow should not be so strong that bio-filtration is compromised. Slow is better as for UV sterilizers to work.

----------


## Naquatics

Stan, if that is so, I should have got a lower capacity filter, ie the 2026 at about 500l/hr. I am not hung-up the flow rate but more of a feature that does not function on a almost S$400 filter. Its like having a BMW and the fuel meter shows half tank when it should have been full tank. I got a high flow-rate filter as it was recommended for a densely populated tank that I have.

No offence intended.

----------


## StanChung

Hi Naquatics,
No offence intended and the guage is just a tool for you to tell you when to clean your filter. It means when you got it loaded with media, take a note on where the ball is and then later when the flow drops lower than the desired level[a couple of notches?], it just means time to clean the filter.

The flowrate drops considerably after adding your bio-media if you notice.

The flowrate is also dependant on how high the canister is in relation to the tank, how many links, curves and bends are on the hose etc. So do take all this into consideration . Again no offence intended.  :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

I think the max flow rate is termed, like some manufacturing machines, as "free mechanical rate".
Which means the flow rate of the filter without media.
When you add media the rate will obviously slow down from 100&#37;.
And Ehiem needs to let you check the 100% too, right?
Hence the "lower" than 100% flow rate when the filter has media.

btw for the marginal difference in price, I'd willingly pay for the "extra" media tray between 2028 and a 2026.
I run a Fiveplan 2 ft with a 2028 and you cannot "see" the biological filtration.
I suppose what I say is also speculation!  :Laughing:

----------


## Naquatics

:Smile:  Stan I meant no offence intended to you la. 

Anyway, tested all already. Now Ehiem AsiaPac is also testing. A test at the service centre in SGP showed even a new unit has a flow reading of <50%. Now awaiting test results for another unit.  :Smile: 

celticfish, you run a 2028 for a 2ft tank? Shite .. isn't it too strong for a 50l tank?

----------


## hc rotala

The flow indicator were no longer a confusing issue that we shall just give it a pass, how if is it (the Red ball inside the indicator) a jam or a stuck in the middle of the flow throat, than further impede the overall output as a reversed result. 


The Flow-rate in anything that comes with any pumps or canister filters should be highly and an exceptionally be a consideration in which named as performance, otherwise it just a jeopardize device (rendering useless). Eheim should solve the error for their own products. 


Just my $0.02 of cause.

----------


## StanChung

My RM.01 sen thought is as long as it does what it says, I what you guys are saying has already been addressed by the higher end model. So not much to say really unless Eheim intends to come up with 2028 pro III series to incorporate our collective peeves with what is already a very good filter. I think Eheim is very concerned that there is a direct drop in flowrate due to poorer manufacturing QC. [which I think is highly improbable]

So far the gasket is not my favourite item followed by the impeller. I don't even look at the ball and notch thing. Different weight ball perhaps. Could you guys do a simple test without media and see if the out put is accurate/close? A simple how many seconds it takes to fill a 1.5 liter pet bottle for a rough guide? Do some math to get it to Gallons/hour.

I would do mine on the next maintenance and see how it goes. I'd do it tomorrow since it's almost due anyhow. [bearing in mind my 2028II is at least 4 years old. LOL] Will do one before maintenance, without media and after media is put back in.

----------


## StanChung

> celticfish, you run a 2028 for a 2ft tank? Shite .. isn't it too strong for a 50l tank?


Not at all, it's a fairly fast flow tank for some precious streamlined... zebra plecos.  :Wink:

----------


## Naquatics

> Not at all, it's a fairly fast flow tank for some precious streamlined... zebra plecos.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

They will all be swimming in the same direction .... against the current.

This is exactly my point. Flow rate is crucial as it indicates our intend when we purchase the filter.

I'll do a test too. Will see if I have time to do it today.

----------


## celticfish

Yes, I run a 2028 on a Fiveplan 57L.
The wonder of adjustable flow rate.  :Grin: 
Plus compact 300 and airstone... for a total of three items.

I am speculating that the guys at the service centre won't realize the "free mechanical rate" I mentioned.
Why don't you try running the filter without any media or tray, literally empty.
You should see the indicator at 100%.
This will explain why any new units they use will show the same flow rate at <100%.

----------


## Naquatics

> Yes, I run a 2028 on a Fiveplan 57L.
> The wonder of adjustable flow rate. 
> Plus compact 300 and airstone... for a total of three items.
> 
> I am speculating that the guys at the service centre won't realize the "free mechanical rate" I mentioned.
> Why don't you try running the filter without any media or tray, literally empty.
> You should see the indicator at 100%.
> This will explain why any new units they use will show the same flow rate at <100%.


Did that even before going to the service centre ...  :Smile:

----------


## RHX

Same thing happened to me. No matter what i do, my 3 mths old 2028 flowrate will still show at 50%. Guess Ehiem products are not as good & reliable as it used to be. sigh..... :Sad:

----------


## Jervis

Has anyone mention anything about head loss? I know the Pro2 series offers a 2.0m head limit... that's an indication that it really depends on the distance between your inlet/outlet pipes and your canister.

The further the distance (especially vertically), the lesser the flow.

Try to move your canister next to your tank (same level)... the indicator might show 100%. As a manufacturer, Eheim could not possibly predict the way we fix our canister.

That's just my take on this issue.

----------


## Jervis

I've bought a Pro 2 2026 a couple of days ago and will be firing up soon. I will do some testings with pix and all. Will update you guys further on this.

----------


## williamng

Guys

My opinion: -

From the info shown at http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/Engl...ages/chart.jpg, the pump flow for 2028 is 1050l/hr. This means that the output of the flow w/o piping, filter media, joints is 1050l/hr.

To test whether the flow is correct, you can simply remove all the filter media, joints and only connect both of the inlet and outlet with tubings. After which, use a 100litre tank, empty the water fully then record the amount of time needed to fill up the tank. 

Assuming the actual experiment takes 6 mins to fill up 100l, it can be converted to 1000l/60min = 1000l/hr. If this is the case, then there is no problem with your filter.

The gauge I believe is used to check whether your filter requires cleaning or not, it is not a quantified measurement. As regards to the actual flowrate with media and all the pipings, just redo the same experiment again to get the flowrate. I doubt other than the desgin engineers, i dont think anyone else knows the answer. 

Hope the above can help.

----------


## alechim

Wah, actually intended to get a 2026, now I need to relook my options again

----------


## RHX

> Guys
> 
> My opinion: -
> 
> The gauge I believe is used to check whether your filter requires cleaning or not, it is not a quantified measurement. As regards to the actual flowrate with media and all the pipings, just redo the same experiment again to get the flowrate. I doubt other than the desgin engineers, i dont think anyone else knows the answer.


If that's the case, after cleaning my filter, it still shows a flowrate of 50%. Since it is not a qualified measurement(which does not show the accurate reading of the flow rate) & it is also not a gauge to tell you that the filter needs cleaning (as i've cleaned it & still shows 50% flowrate). Then IMO it is a totally irelevant design & useless gauge that's being attached to the filter.

----------


## illumnae

actually, eheim supporters have long said that eheim flow ratings are taken after media...so if the 2028's rated at 1050l/hr, it's 1050l/hr AFTER taking into account the media provided by eheim. if it's any less then something's supposed to be wrong.

has anyone tested whether it's merely the flow indicator that's spoilt or is the eheim pump not performing up to par? i was considering 2x 2028s for my 4x2x2 tank, but it looks like i may go get the Tetratec EX120 instead

----------


## williamng

Hi illumnae

I dont know about the exact meaning of the flowrate. It can be taken with or without media. Only Eheim knows. I believe this problem will happen with any filter brands. Just check before you purchase. 

I have own many Eheim filters and I am very satisfied by the performance.

----------


## celticfish

Okay guys I think you all have a problem if the white ball in the flow rate indicator cannot get to the top bar (100&#37 :Wink: .
I just had a look see at my Eheim 2028.
The ball was just above the 50% since I reduce the flow rate for my 2ft tank.
When I push the lever for "full" flow the white ball went to the top bar.
I have full media as recommended by Eheim and a sponge over the inlet basket.
I guess there goes my theory of "free mechanical flow" for Eheim cannister filters....  :Opps:

----------


## craps

Is there a service centre in Sg for Eheim? My Eheim 2026 just died today :<

----------


## pulp2000

Hi Guys

Just to share my disappointing experience with my 2028 (Checked its made in Germany at the side).....

Recently i noticed my 2028 starts to leak at the area where the top motor cover is connecting to the cannister bottom. Thinking the rubber ring seal has hardened, I bought a new ring seal from 328 for 20 bucks, fix it up and the leak stop. But 2 hrs later my whole living room is flooded with water!!!! This time round, the leak starts from somewhere within the motor top cover coz the 2 "handles" at the 2028 side is completely flooded with water. Trying to be smart, I used a screw driver to open the 4 rusty screws below but the last one is so rusty that once I turn the screw driver, the philip head becomes a hexagon like shape. Couldn't turn with the 12 types of screw driver heads I had in my tool box. Freaking frustrating I tried to ply open but of coz it had disasterous ending.....

I have a 2 Jebao before, 1 is still running. Need another filter to replace this 2028. Dont thk I will go for another 2028 again...

----------


## StanChung

That often happens with one of my 2028 but I didn't take it apart. Ordered the gasket but that has yet to arrive for a couple of months. Your frustration is understandable.

2217 seems to be the best design IMHO.

----------


## ranmasatome

And why would you think prying your filter head cover section (whether it be eheim or not) would result in anything good when there is still one screw attached to it??? that is a funny way of thought... :Grin:

----------


## craps

Found out the problem to my spoilt Eheim 2028 was that the impeller was spoilt, had 2 cracks along the side of the magnet. bought a second hand jebao for $25 in the meantime, but got the replacement part for $35..haha

I still prefer Eheim though, coz when I was priming the Jebao some water leaked out through the top. Also the Jebao kept stopping on it's own throughout the few days i used it. Eheim still more reliable to me, despite the impeller problem

----------


## ranmasatome

Well.. nobody said eheim filters dont spoil.. every filter spoils.. every filter has its own problems.. just that with eheim... chances are that they would last longer and parts would be easier to find. This of course is a personal opinion...there will of course be cheaper functioning filters out there that liken themselves to it..but i wouldn't trust my entire school of expensive fishes (l46, l173, tucano tetras etc.) to these filters.. the reliability is just not there to me.

----------


## helicraz

I also have the flow rate problems (40-50&#37 :Wink: ... started having it since 2 week into use, changed the filter media also didn't help. Some Eheim staff advised me to trim my pipes etc, and it didn't solve the problem.

What is strange is, last month when I replace the media, I managed to get the rate to 75%. And this month when I replace the media, I could only get it to 50%....

----------


## aquarius

Maybe you should change the flowrate indicator and see if it's better. BTW I've seen the flowrate indicator being sold at NA.

----------


## k3nlim

by the way,anyone have problem with loose impeller cover, that is causing buzzing sound?

----------


## StanChung

Buzzing? Remove it and replace carefully, inspect if the impeller is intact. Could have unravelled. Happened once to my ecco. [twice actually!]

My 2028 stopped leaking after the gasket was replaced. [it leaked every time the power was cut]

----------


## k3nlim

The buzzing sound went away and so did the water flow!! :Knockout:  Removing the cover and replacing it back carefully solve the sound issue but create another.

I am using a 2026 which is "fresh" out from the box...having a headache with it now

----------


## StanChung

Let it run for a day, if it's a very strong noise I'd take it back to the shop. If it's an occasional chopping of bubbles sound it's ok.

Do check if you're using Surface skimmer. Those is suck in too much air can make a lot of noise.

----------


## k3nlim

Thanks for the advise. I am not using any surface skimmer on the 2026. Will try to start the filter again as it is sitting in one corner now.

----------

